# Albert Lee clinic in Newmarket Aug. 2!!!



## Eric Pykala (Jul 1, 2006)

Our store, The Arts Music Store, is having an Albert Lee/Musicman clinic tomorrow Weds. August 2nd at 7:30. Venue is the beautiful Newmarket Theatre on Mulock between Bayview and Leslie. Tix are $15 at the store or at the door (going really fast!), which includes a $10 gift certificate. Albert for five bucks!!!! Just a last-minute reminder, as not being there is bad for your health as a guitarist!-Eric


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

He must be spending some time in the Toronto area because The Guitar Shop in Mississauga is having a clinic with him on Friday night, August 4th (2006).

http://www.theguitarshop.ca/


----------



## Eric Pykala (Jul 1, 2006)

And also at Twelfth Fret and Cosmo; just wanted to make sure you folks caught him at one of them (with ours being the best of course).-Eric


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

See you there Eric.....
I can't wait.

Pete


----------

